# Another Seamaster...



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I was doing one of my pointless Ebay searches and noticed that there were a number of Omega Seamaster Ladies' quartz watches in the Philippines, going for very little. I thought I might take a chance and give my mother something a bit better than the usual Chinese crap she buys. What I ended up with is a gold plated Seamaster with a cal 1360 movement. It is a 15 jewel movement that seems to be a smaller version of the 1342. According to Omega they were made from 1978 until 1982. Here is one of the seller's pics.










A bit grimey and the bracelet is a little rough. The bracelet was too small and it looks to be impossible to get links, so I found an Omega brown leather strap with gold buckle quite cheap.




























It cleaned up nicely. It even had the box!










Coincidentally, as I was putting the strap on it, my mother announced that the battery had died in the watch she was wearing. I said "Give me a couple of minutes, I might be able to help you out with that." and then gave her the watch. I seem to recall reading in a post that some of the older Omega quartz movements had trimmer adustments for regulation. Does anyone know which ones had this?

Later,

William


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice little find there......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'd be pleased with that :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Thanks guys.  The funny thing is I, quite by accident, found another bracelet without end links this morning. I can't imagine there will be much interest in it. Between the two I should be able to put together a decent looking bracelet that's long enough. :lol: I must be pretty far gone now, this watch isn't even for me to wear and I'm having fun pulling all of the pieces together for it. 

Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very Cool indeed. Well done and the extra braclet will complete the set.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Great find William. I would be pleases with that.


----------

